# the adventures of Sparkey and Thor...



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Decided to do my first journal today....

Yesterday, I did a DEEP DEEP clean for sparkeys tank... ugh. took almost 3 hours of sand-rinsing and tank-scrubbing. But in the end, it looked great!!! Today, I cleaned Thors tank, and I must say, I think I'm a pretty good aqua-scaper...
Unfortunately, I can't get the pictures to load though.


Poor Sparkey had a tail biting problem, and bit off half his tail.. it makes me sad seeing him so angry, but I found out he didn't like the current. So I made a water bottle baffler, and ever since then, he's been happy.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Yesterday,I got a new puppy (maverick ) and last night he slept in my room for the first time, and woke me up 3 TIMES!!! Oh man....


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Went to a safari zoo today. Err that's about all...


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Decided to do a schedule for sparkey and Thor, but I got too lazy, and decided to do it next week. Also, Sparkey's tail from when he bit off half of it after tail biting, is finally healing slowly. Yay! 
Here's the schedule:

Monday: 50% water change for Sparkey 
Tuesday: Clean Thor's tank
Wednesday: 50% water change for Sparkey
Thursday: Fasting day!
Friday: Clean Thor's tank
Saturday: Nothing
Sunday: Nothing


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy fathers day to all!!! My and my step dad and my mom and step sister went around doing whatever he wanted. Man, my feet HURT!!


----------

